
Get personalised list of VCS and angels - tkrakowiak
Hello everyone! We are launching Navigator investor search on Product Hunt today. We have a special offer there so check it out. We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback as well<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;navigator-investor-search<p>Navigator investor search scans the global Crunchbase database of VCs and angels, and rank orders the ones which are most likely to invest in you based on what they&#x27;ve invested in previously. Cut down on hours of research through dozens of databases.
======
verdverm
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/navigator-investor-
search](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/navigator-investor-search)

